# Connaught near Ottawa



## Thompson_JM (6 Mar 2004)

Howdy Cadets I need your help. Ive put my name in for a 3 months tasking working with you guys in Cannaught(sp?) near ottawa. as far as the work within the tasking goes, i dont know what im doing nor do i really care just yet. a job is a job.

more importantly... 

what the heck is cannaught? how big is it? is it a base, a range, are there shacks? etc.. 

what can you guys tell me about this place? 
and remember, I could be spending 3 months there, so be honest. I need to know what its like.

thanks.

  - Josh


----------



## Franko (6 Mar 2004)

It‘s the Army‘s National ranges...where CFSAC is done and Bisley comp begins normally.

Yes there are shacks, kitchen...but that‘s about it. You‘ll be about a 5 min drive, if that from Kanata and about 15 from downtown Ottawa.

Get you liver ready....   

Regards


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Mar 2004)

hehehe... great... so much for Loosing weight....

sounds like it should be pretty good. hopefully there will be enough reserve or reg guys to hang out with as well..

nothing against you cadets, but i dont think we could take many of you out to the bars.


----------



## girlfiredup (6 Mar 2004)

I‘ve never been to the Connaught Ranges (CRPTC) but I drive by it almost everyday.  It‘s located by the Ottawa River, west of Shirleys Bay so if you‘re going during the summer, it will be nice.  It‘s the primary training centre of DND and in a great location with lots of stuff to do all within a 5 - 15 min drive.  Annual pistol matches are held there too.

It also looks like Range is now equipped with brand new kitchen and dining facilities.    

  http://www.dnd.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1097 

Here‘s some more info on it:

 http://www.cfsuo.forces.gc.ca/crptc/advant_e.asp


----------



## Gibson (6 Mar 2004)

I‘m currently on BMQ there.  There are portable type shacks we stay in that are to be honest, pretty crappy.  Two people to a room in there.  I‘m not sure what type of facilities the Cadets get, I think they stay in tent like shelters with a few portables thrown in.  I‘ve only gone through their area (which is right next to the mess) and can‘t really say much for their facilities.  It‘s a range full of portables with a few other buildings.

The new mess is under construction.  The old one is quite small.  It is nice and close to Ottawa though, so that should definately be a bonus.  It has a confidence course, gas hut, and a few other little bonuses thrown in.


----------



## girlfiredup (6 Mar 2004)

If the plans are to build new kitchen and dining facilities, the least they could do is upgrade the shacks too.


----------



## sgt_mandal (6 Mar 2004)

I might be able to help   
Our Squadron is going to Ottowa for March Break so when I get back i can tell you all about it. I‘ll take pictures aswel.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (6 Mar 2004)

I was at Connaught for basic marksman this summer. The place is alright,the cadets sleep in portable tents. There were construction crews everywhere because they are redoing parts of the base including the mess,which is pretty small. But there is one thing you have to remember, this was told to me by a Gray and Simcoe Forresters corporal "While you stay at Connaught remember one thing you Connaught keep your tents clean, you Connaught keep your car clean and most of all you Connaught keep you boots clean." Good luck and have fun. Oh yeah if I can find my yearbook on cd then I will post some pics.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Mar 2004)

Ah those CFSAC days. last time ther for me was the summer of 1982! Old (some pre 1920) white buildings with green trim, tents, old barrack blocks, good food, cheap beer, a $25 taxi ride to Hull for the pubs and clubs.

The 100+ firing points, the toilet blocks in the butts,the trimmed green grass, those wood chuck creatures, and blokes from coast to coast with some O/S teams too.

I had a good time there. 


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## chrisp1j (7 Mar 2004)

They also have a rappel tower and a gym. The current mess, compared to Trenton‘s Yukon, rates at a 3 (with the yukon being a 10). Not a bad location though...


----------



## Thompson_JM (7 Mar 2004)

as long as i get a room with a door im happy. 

after all. my personal equipment has to be secured somehow! and since im not on course im bringing up the fun stuff. TV, Stereo, DVD player... just the essentials.


----------



## cdnparatrooper (17 Nov 2011)

i want to go to cannaught for basic marksman but i didn't go to GT because too many people signed up but im in red star so i was woundering can i go to basic marksman without going to GT ???


----------



## Nault_army (17 Nov 2011)

I didn't notice at first that this post was actually posted in 2004, and a cadet just recently commented on it. My bad!  :facepalm:


----------



## Cui (17 Nov 2011)

Dear Romeo Kilo, there is a spell check feature on this site, please use it. it would just make everyone that much happier, especially the staff. Some punctuations wouldn't hurt either. 

To answer your question; yes, you can still be loaded onto a basic level course without ever doing GT, but those who did might have an edge over you. As well there might be other factors at play, such as your performance at your LHQ, and how you perform at other cadet activities. All that will be taken into consideration by the selection committee. What I would recommend is that you get involved with the range or biathlon team at your corps if they have one. As well be prepared to accept an offer to another course where they might be able to take in more candidates, such as the Basic Leadership Course.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Nov 2011)

Dear Mods, despite an excellent Spell Check feature, the name of the ranges near Ottawa is *Connaught* Ranges.  Please amend the title of this thread.

A _reluctant_ thanks to romeo kilo for making me notice.


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Nov 2011)

Holy Necro Posting.... 

Talk about a blast from the past.... 

At least current me would have spelled the damned Range name properly.... lol....


----------

